# Feeding syrup from 5 gal buckets



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I short fill buckets and a Final


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I use a plastic watering can, the larger the better, hard to find one with the whole not under the handle but I did, no mess or spilled syrup.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

just dont use buckets lol...

use a 275gal tote and a Honda gx160+

one inch hose is nice also


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you use a 12 volt jabsco pump, you may need to keep the truck running. Stopped doing it that way in the '60s.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

We cook up sugar syrup by the 55 gallon drum which is about 425 lbs. of sugar at a time in a big 45 gallon cooking pot or sometimes is a smaller turkey boiler and pour it into 60 lb. totes. Usually makes about 12 - 14 totes per sugar barrel which I can load up in the back of the Kubota RTVX 1100C. The 70mm threaded cap has provisions for a tap like a beer keg tap and a 15mm threaded cap vent on the opposite side. This allows me to turn the 60 lb. tote on its side and fill 1 or 2 gallon feeder buckets that I place on top of each hive. This goes along pretty quickly and it does not take up valuable real estate inside the hive as well as greatly reducing the potential for robbing. This works great for during a drought and to top up my hives for the Fall/Winter with food store. We can fill up about 80 hives in a day this way working alone. Much more with 2 people.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

These solutions are across the board.

Homegrown, What sort of quantities are you looking at? How many hives? What transportation are you in the field with? Details should get you more specific answers.


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

I use my 5 Gallon Pail With Honey Gate. Works great for dispensing and mixing sugar syrup. 

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/5-gallon-18-92-l-pail-with-honey-gate

Alex


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

When we are feeding 1000 hives we just take the tanker truck. One inch. hose is enough, the two inch makes a mess.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

texanbelchers said:


> These solutions are across the board.
> 
> Homegrown, What sort of quantities are you looking at? How many hives? What transportation are you in the field with? Details should get you more specific answers.


I am feeding 110 hives.


----------



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

i use a 5 gallon fuel can that has a long pour spout on it


----------



## jnqpblk (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a number of 5 gal buckets with honey gates near the bottom, and with care opening the gate, do allow pouring from.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm only feeding 15 - 20 hives at a time but I use the 5 gal. plastic jugs with a screw-on cap.
I only put 4 gal. in them which makes them easier to handle and less chance of spills. I pour into
a funnel to fill cap and ladder frame feeders. With 5 jugs I can give 20 hives a gal. each.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/containers/bulk-containers


----------

